# Problems with a Vector Gear Lighter?



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

I just got a new Vector Gear lighter and I'm puzzled by a few things about it.
The biggest one is that it doesn't immediatly shut off after you release the gas, it stays lit for a sec or two and then shuts off. Is this normal with this lighter? I've bled, filled, re-bled, re-filled, adjusted the flame adjust, only used 3x or greater fuel etc... Any thoughts?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

The Dutch said:


> I just got a new Vector Gear lighter and I'm puzzled by a few things about it.
> The biggest one is that it doesn't immediatly shut off after you release the gas, it stays lit for a sec or two and then shuts off. Is this normal with this lighter? I've bled, filled, re-bled, re-filled, adjusted the flame adjust, only used 3x or greater fuel etc... Any thoughts?


My colibri trifecta does this when I first fill it up really full. Try using it a bit and see what happens. I think its the pressure.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

The Dutch said:


> I just got a new Vector Gear lighter and I'm puzzled by a few things about it.
> The biggest one is that it doesn't immediatly shut off after you release the gas, it stays lit for a sec or two and then shuts off. Is this normal with this lighter? I've bled, filled, re-bled, re-filled, adjusted the flame adjust, only used 3x or greater fuel etc... Any thoughts?


I get the same thing after I fill my Colibri and my Nibo, but it stops after a few lights. I'm using Vector Triple Refined gas.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Turn the gas down a bit and it won't stay light soo long. That is the extra gas in the tubing between the tank and the jet burning off, and at the highest setting there is more gas left over.

-Matt-


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

The Dutch said:


> I just got a new Vector Gear lighter and I'm puzzled by a few things about it.
> The biggest one is that it doesn't immediatly shut off after you release the gas, it stays lit for a sec or two and then shuts off. Is this normal with this lighter? I've bled, filled, re-bled, re-filled, adjusted the flame adjust, only used 3x or greater fuel etc... Any thoughts?


I have this problem with my Nibo but not my Colibri Vortex or Belmont. It's a bit annoying, but I guess I'll get used to it.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

my colibri tri fecta flickers and Ive bled refilled it and still the same any Ideas??


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm having issues with my new Vector Thundra Perdomo Table Lighter...

I push the button, it shoots a quick burst of flame and then just emits the gas. I too have bled and refilled...what the hell is the problem with this thing?

:dunno::mad2::humble:


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> I'm having issues with my new Vector Thundra Perdomo Table Lighter...
> 
> I push the button, it shoots a quick burst of flame and then just emits the gas. I too have bled and refilled...what the hell is the problem with this thing?
> 
> :dunno::mad2::humble:


Turn it down.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

casadooley said:


> Turn it down.


Tried that too...


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

Russ, what brand of fuel are you filling it with?


----------



## xmacro (Mar 24, 2010)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> I'm having issues with my new Vector Thundra Perdomo Table Lighter...
> 
> I push the button, it shoots a quick burst of flame and then just emits the gas. I too have bled and refilled...what the hell is the problem with this thing?
> 
> :dunno::mad2::humble:


Really?! I've had this same lighter and it sits outside under a tent (otherwise exposed to the elements) and it's always worked flawlessly.

Might wanna check what fuel you're refilling with like casadooley said, or check if you have it under warranty


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

casadooley said:


> Russ, what brand of fuel are you filling it with?


Xikar...:hmm:


----------

